# Probleme beim Aufsaetzen von Typolight



## Alomaman (22. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen,
habe massieve Probleme beim Aufsetzen eines lokalen Typolight. Wer hat eine Idee? Es erscheinen immer folgende Fehler:
Warning: Config::include(C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight/system/config/localconfig.php) [function.Config-include]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight\system\libraries\Config. php on line 53
Warning: Config::include() [function.include]: Failed opening 'C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight/system/config/localconfig.php' for inclusion (include_path='.;\xampp\php\pear\') in C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight\system\libraries\Config. php on line 53
Warning: Config::include(C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight/system/config/localconfig.php) [function.Config-include]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight\system\libraries\Config. php on line 61
Warning: Config::include() [function.include]: Failed opening 'C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight/system/config/localconfig.php' for inclusion (include_path='.;\xampp\php\pear\') in C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight\system\libraries\Config. php on line 61
Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight\system\functions.php:112 ) in C:\xampp\htdocs\Typolight\system\libraries\Templat e.php on line 135

Die Rechte des Systems wurden richtig gesetzt. Ich habe einen Tipp bekommen, dass die Pfade nicht richtig angegeben werden. Wie ändere ich denn diese? Hat jemand vielleicht weitere Ideen?


----------

